# Had a great day!



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Don't know how it happened so fast but I got the papers delivered today! All I have to do is sign them and wait! Been up and down all day, like a rollercoaster. Can't believe it's finally going to be over


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Congrats. An important stage done !


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Numb26 said:


> Don't know how it happened so fast but I got the papers delivered today! *All I have to do is sign them* and wait! Been up and down all day, like a rollercoaster. Can't believe it's finally going to be over


Well.......did you? chop, chop, make haste!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

OnTheFly said:


> Well.......did you? chop, chop, make haste!


Signed them. Going to drop them off tomorrow!!


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

High five! (cyberly, of course)


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Awesome! Take it day by day, working forward a new life. First thing you know, you’ll be happy again.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

It's never easy or uplifting when a relationship that produced children end, but in your case you should be relieved that the time for it to end is coming soon. Wrecks like your soon to be ex are nothing but a ball and chain that drags you down. some day you'll be looking back and shrug in amazement and say WTF how did I ever.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

So happy for you!!!!!!


----------

